# new name



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

my DH has started calling me _kindle_ because I am either reading on it - or kindleboarding LOL LOL and all along I thought I was his angel - hrumph


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you want to change your screen name to Kindle?  You can if you want to.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Do you want to change your screen name to Kindle? You can if you want to.


naw - that's the name of my electronic book reader


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I think your electronic book reader needs a new name too!

Vampy's Kindle is named "It"


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

No it isn't. I don't name *things* like toasters, glasses, cars or other inaminate objects like my brother(JK he's Pat)


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

you can name your Kindle, Kindle. I think that will be mine, maybe. DH named his cat, kitty. And I used to call my cat, cat (her real name was daisy.) When I refer to K it sounds like I am talking about a person. I.e. I ask when is kindle getting here, not when is my kindle getting here.



Anju said:


> naw - that's the name of my electronic book reader





kim said:


> I think your electronic book reader needs a new name too!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I once dated a Kendall.

My Kindle name has been changed to Book.  As in...

I can't find my Book.
Have you seen my Book?

Not very original but that's just what comes out of my mouth when I'm looking for my Kindle.  Must be its name.


----------

